# For all those saying Uber is taking more than 50%...



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

When you claim that Uber is taking more than 50% of the fare, where are they taking it from? What the Rider Pays? From what you Receive? I am curious... are they short trips they are taking that 50% from or long trips?

I have looked at several weeks worth of rides and I notice that if you are thinking they are taking 50% of what the *rider pays* from the fare then the answer is, yes they are, and this happens on a good portion of short trips. This 50% of the fare is because the Service Fee and Booking Fee goes to Uber. I have rides where Uber actually loses out of the Service Fee because of Long Distance Pickup fees or even subsidized fares, yet I receive what is due to me as the driver.

On long rides what I have seen is if I am foolish enough to speed, or take the short route then I am leaving money on the table for Uber to take. From what I can tell Uber loses part of the service fee when: A long distance pickup is involved or excessive wait time, this is money going into my pocket.

As much as I believe the rates we are paid is below fair market value and they need to be raised to a more reasonable level, I find it hard to believe that Uber is taking more than what they state they are allowed.

Is there anyone here that can show me where my analysis is off? I would like to know what I am missing...

And just out of curiosity is Uber taking extra for Service and Booking Fees during surges? I have only had one surge because I drive during the day and do not know.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Uber's take has also increased since they introduced up front pricing. Combine that with the increased booking fee and lower rates and the pax end up paying more while the driver is making less. Guess where all that extra money is going?

Old Uber:
$1 Booking
Higher Rates
20% Commission 

New Uber:
$2.20 Booking (Here at least)
Lower Rates, but charging more magically due to up front pricing
25% Commission


Even before all the changes people complained about Uber taking too much, but as time goes on they keep taking more and more.

I'm surprised Uber isn't giving upfront pricing to the driver, as in take this trip and you'll make x amount. Nice way to screw the driver over for McD stops or heavy traffic. Then since it's a 'guaranteed' value they can apply the pax's tips to it as well...Kalanick really missed out on that opportunity when he insisted there would be no in app tipping.


----------



## SickOfThisSh (Oct 15, 2017)

Here ya go. Uber is taking up to 100% of the surge and not giving it do drivers anymore. Here they are taking 80%.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

They take between 40-86% fo the fare charged to the customer, seems to be worse on longer rides, they pay the driver 10 cents a minute and 50 cents a mile and charge the customer $2 a mile.| 20% or 25% commission is a flat out lie they do not take a commission they charge the customer what ever they want and pay the driver a flat rate of 10 cents a minute and 50 cents a mile. 

PLEASE STOP SPREADING FALSE INFORMATION


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

SickOfThisSh said:


> Here ya go. Uber is taking up to 100% of the surge and not giving it do drivers anymore. Here they are taking 80%.


That's some crazy S. I mean what driver would drive for a base of $.81/mile and $.15/minute while paying a 25% commission? That is a terrible market to drive in. Not to mention the $2.40 booking, every number possible is worse in that scenario than in any decent market.

Then again, maybe the driver thought he was getting some big time surge. Jokes on him I guess.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

SickOfThisSh said:


> Here ya go. Uber is taking up to 100% of the surge and not giving it do drivers anymore. Here they are taking 80%.


I would hope the driver used that screen shot as factual evidence of the rider being in a surge when the ride was requested... and got properly compensated.

I mean did you?

Believe it or not, computers make mistakes, after all they are created by... awe heck, you know that line.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Uber is not paying drivers a percentage of the rider's fare. Drivers pay Uber a percentage of their rate. 

Uber may present a surge to the drivers in order to get more drivers in an area. This will increase the rate to the drivers.

Uber may have a surge to the riders in areas where riders are less effected by the fares. This doesn't effect the driver's rate at all.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

bsliv said:


> Uber is not paying drivers a percentage of the rider's fare. Drivers pay Uber a percentage of their rate.
> 
> Uber may present a surge to the drivers in order to get more drivers in an area. This will increase the rate to the drivers.
> 
> Uber may have a surge to the riders in areas where riders are less effected by the fares. This doesn't effect the driver's rate at all.


I am in agreement with what you stated *bsliv*

So the next question goes to *Sickofthissh* that posted this pic, I am curious as to what the $93.67 Service Fee was for on this trip. Because I may have misinterpreted what I saw at a quick glance earlier. ((My analytical brain is having a hard time comprehending the discrepancy))


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

semi-retired said:


> I would hope the driver used that screen shot as factual evidence of the rider being in a surge when the ride was requested... and got properly compensated.
> 
> I mean did you?
> 
> Believe it or not, computers make mistakes, after all they are created by... awe heck, you know that line.


No, Uber is testing flat rate fare bumps for drivers instead of paying them 75% of the surge. So in this case of a huge surge, the driver lost out big.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

The percentage uber takes will only increase with time as they set whatever price they want and have you locked in already at a certain time and distance amount. 

Some people here love to talk about how they deliver pizzas, it's like Dominos paying you you're 27 cents a mile and minimum wage, yet they can charge whatever they want for the a pizza (including a high delivery fee).


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Is Uber paying what we have agreed to? Yes. But "what we agreed to" has changed multiple times, without warning, and without our say.

When I started they had just kicked driver pay from 80% to 75%. The 80s are grandfathered in, which begs the question. .. why can't the rest of our pay agreements be grandfathered in?

The agreement was that Uber would charge the pax $XX and we would receive 75% of that. Then all of a sudden, there is a booking fee, and we got none of it. Then the booking fee increased. And again.

Then Uber decided that they would charge whatever they wanted, but instead of drivers getting 75% of the fare we were to get 75% of time and distance instead.

Some drivers filed a lawsuit, which is still pending. Uber quickly changed the TOS. Drivers saw a message saying We have updated our TOS, please click I Agree in order to continue driving. No explanation, just a 45 page TOS agreement in fine print to read on a cell phone. No options, either take it or leave it.

So when the minimum ride in my city costs the pax $6.90 and I get $3.75, and I had to drive for free to pick them up, and wait up to 5 minutes for the pax to get in the car, I get a little bent out of shape.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Is Uber paying what we have agreed to? Yes. But "what we agreed to" has changed multiple times, without warning, and without our say.
> 
> When I started they had just kicked driver pay from 80% to 75%. The 80s are grandfathered in, which begs the question. .. why can't the rest of our pay agreements be grandfathered in?
> 
> ...


No options, take it or leave it. It may suck but that's the fact. If Uber had said they'd guarantee the terms for some period of time it might be different. Uber isn't in business to make drivers rich. What was once a good side gig is a bit of a joke now. Given the health risks involved, watching TV seems better to me.


----------



## SickOfThisSh (Oct 15, 2017)

Just so everyone knows this is not my fare it is one I found on here or maybe reddit I'm not sure. It should be noted however check your own because Uber has obviously given themselves a big raise now taking upwards 50% frequently.



semi-retired said:


> I am in agreement with what you stated *bsliv*
> 
> So the next question goes to *Sickofthissh* that posted this pic, I am curious as to what the $93.67 Service Fee was for on this trip. Because I may have misinterpreted what I saw at a quick glance earlier. ((My analytical brain is having a hard time comprehending the discrepancy))
> 
> View attachment 197981


This was not my fair but that is Uber's cut. The driver was mad and emailing support and support told him to pound sand that's just how it is now.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

semi-retired said:


> When you claim that Uber is taking more than 50% of the fare, where are they taking it from? What the Rider Pays? From what you Receive? I am curious... are they short trips they are taking that 50% from or long trips?
> 
> I have looked at several weeks worth of rides and I notice that if you are thinking they are taking 50% of what the *rider pays* from the fare then the answer is, yes they are, and this happens on a good portion of short trips. This 50% of the fare is because the Service Fee and Booking Fee goes to Uber. I have rides where Uber actually loses out of the Service Fee because of Long Distance Pickup fees or even subsidized fares, yet I receive what is due to me as the driver.
> 
> ...


Here is one crazyone . I don't get Surge and riders gets raped . Although they take losss on pool trips. And make it up on these fares.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

semi-retired said:


> When you claim that Uber is taking more than 50% of the fare, where are they taking it from? What the Rider Pays? From what you Receive? I am curious... are they short trips they are taking that 50% from or long trips?
> 
> I have looked at several weeks worth of rides and I notice that if you are thinking they are taking 50% of what the *rider pays* from the fare then the answer is, yes they are, and this happens on a good portion of short trips. This 50% of the fare is because the Service Fee and Booking Fee goes to Uber. I have rides where Uber actually loses out of the Service Fee because of Long Distance Pickup fees or even subsidized fares, yet I receive what is due to me as the driver.
> 
> ...


Just so you know... the cab company i drive for... they get less than 25-33% of my fares every day. They cover the insurance, *they provide the car*, they provide the call center, they provide the app... the maintain the car, they aren't losing money either...

Uber is taking WAY TOO MUCH for what they are providing, namely dispatched fares, credit card processing, and commercial insurance.

I am getting all of that, plus a car to drive, and the cab company is taking no more than 33%, leaving me with 60% or so after gas/tolls.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Is Uber paying what we have agreed to? Yes. But "what we agreed to" has changed multiple times, without warning, and without our say.
> 
> When I started they had just kicked driver pay from 80% to 75%. The 80s are grandfathered in, which begs the question. .. why can't the rest of our pay agreements be grandfathered in?
> 
> ...


I have noticed they seem to get in a little quicker if i start the trip when i get there. We get paid for time after 2 minutes anyway but at least we can get moving and get the mileage going. The faster we get the job done the faster we can get to the next fare...


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Paying someone 10 cents a minute to do anything should be criminal.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

We used to pay Sprint or was that Ma Bell $0.10 a minute...


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Then they push for full automation and self driving cars when they dont even pay the driver $6 an hour, human drivers are much much cheaper. The minimum should be .17cents a minute bc I would like to make at least minimum wage to sit in my car and wait for someone while they go to the store.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

Drizzle said:


> The minimum should be .17cents a minute bc I would like to make at least minimum wage to sit in my car and wait for someone while they go to the store.


You're cheap. This should not be about minimum wage, this should be $15 an hour. Com'n Man get with the times! If peeps can demand $15 an hour to flip a frozen meat patty and squirt ketchup on it then an Uber Driver who literally takes the life of their passenger in their hands should be worth at least $15.

Seriously think about this. It should not take long.

You pick up a passenger who has no idea who you are or what your driving habits are like. They do not know if you just sucked down a 5 hour energy drink after driving all night or if you just popped a no doze after being in class all day. Orrrr perhaps you just got pulled over for speeding 20mph over in a school zone.

Are you really thinking that we should be only getting $7.50/hr Federal Minimum wage? Oh to the [email protected](K NO! You are literally operating a motor vehicle and obeying all the traffic laws and trying to get a person to an approximate location in a relatively appropriate time you are doing far more important work than burger flipping.

There are other things I can throw on this but seriously... STOP! STOP! STOP! thinking minimum wage, think bigger $15 minimum.

So that is $0.25/min but remember that is ONLY if you are waiting or driving... then toss miles on top of that of say $1.50/mi and you would be more appropriately compensated for the medium risk career field you are currently operating in.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Minimum wage where I live is 10 an hr Im thinking that should be the minimum you should be allowed to pay someone for their time, then if you want someone to chauffeur you around like a movie star that should be additional per mile. Maybe that rate should be determined by the type of car you drive. But they need to make a change or drivers will not renew every year. How many times are people willing to be burned by their employer before they can find something else.

I like the idea of people paying the minimum and getting picked up in an 86 Honda Accord with 400000 miles on it and puke in the upholstery. This is what 10 cents a minute gets you you cheap bastard!


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

Drizzle said:


> How many times are people willing to be burned by their employer before they can find something else.


Can they find something else? Pizza delivery maybe? I have been hearing on the internets how that is better than driving for Uber/Lyft


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

semi-retired said:


> Can they find something else? Pizza delivery maybe? I have been hearing on the internets how that is better than driving for Uber/Lyft


Pizza they pay the minimum wage and 25 cents a mile and tips are way better. People are not stupid they will do whatever pays the best, how easy is it to switch aps really, easier than ever to quit a job no notice and have a backup job. Do doordash or Postmates or Amazon or Lyft. Become a dog walker work for a delivery place part time, Grubhub. Theres a lot. Shit UPS pays $20 an hour. Its all the same thing.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Riding in a car is the leading cause of death for ages 1-34 and the leading causing of long term disability for all age groups. It seems the risk/reward ratio is a bit out of balance. I think a public school teacher should earn more than an NFL quarterback. The fact is the market sets the value of products and services. We determine it with our wallet. If one calculates the cost being too high or the pay being too low, walk away. 

Low pay and getting lower. High risk and getting riskier. High costs and getting higher. Long term outlook?


----------



## Dingdown (Jan 21, 2018)

Uber is doing cheating with driver they need to stop this they only pay 0.79 booking fee and 0.69 per mile and 0.11 per minute .. completely xxx they need to stop this ..
Request from all uber driver put pressure on uber to increase pay at least $1 per mile include minutes thanks


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Dingdown said:


> Uber is doing cheating with driver they need to stop this they only pay 0.79 booking fee and 0.69 per mile and 0.11 per minute .. completely xxx they need to stop this ..
> Request from all uber driver put pressure on uber to increase pay at least $1 per mile include minutes thanks


In chicago we get like 1.37 for the pickup .15 a minute and like .72 a mile net pay. Iv'e been doing this for over a year and my attainable per hour average is $20 an hour before a $25 tank of gas lunch car wash and repairs. I work about 12 hours a day. There' a lot worse stuff i could have to be doing for that money but i think the services we are providing should be getting us more than we are... ubers not going to give us anymore though. Does anyone have a good tactfull way of telling the paxes that tips are appreciated?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SickOfThisSh said:


> Here ya go. Uber is taking up to 100% of the surge and not giving it do drivers anymore. Here they are taking 80%.


That is atrocious! Seriously. Those numbers are absolutely repulsive.

Uber is such a shitty, slimey (slimy?), corporation. I'm embarrassed to have any connection to them.


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

Welcome to the party, pal.

Uber is outright gouging their customers, especially on short rides. We Drivers are upset as partners in crime we are not getting our fair share.

Ultimately, howver, it is their customers they are screwing worse


----------



## Whothought (Jan 18, 2017)

Drizzle said:


> They take between 40-86% fo the fare charged to the customer, seems to be worse on longer rides, they pay the driver 10 cents a minute and 50 cents a mile and charge the customer $2 a mile.| 20% or 25% commission is a flat out lie they do not take a commission they charge the customer what ever they want and pay the driver a flat rate of 10 cents a minute and 50 cents a mile.
> 
> PLEASE STOP SPREADING FALSE INFORMATION


50 Cent a mile what location is that?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Whothought said:


> 50 Cent a mile what location is that?


Orlando is 53c a mile 8 c a minute.. pretty much those rates.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Denver Colorado is 50 cents a mile and 10 cents a minute, all of the rates are roughly that unless you are in New York or SF. Its definitely not 20-25% ever its 50cents a mile and 10 cents a minute, I learned my lesson the hard way expecting them to take 25% and it was more like 54% and then I contacted CS and they told me its not a percentage its 50 cents a mile and 10 cents a minute. Theres a lot of people who are misinformed about this and I assume they were purposefully misled. If you dont believe me feel free to contact CS it is what it is.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Rates can vary dramatically by market.

My net pay is .91/mi and .15/min

My "market" includes 4 other major cities in the state, all significantly smaller, located from 1-7 hours away. Those pay just a bit more per mile.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Rates can vary dramatically by market.
> 
> My net pay is .91/mi and .15/min
> 
> My "market" includes 4 other major cities in the state, all significantly smaller, located from 1-7 hours away. Those pay just a bit more per mile.


Where are you located and can you post a picture of one of your rides.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Drizzle said:


> Theres a lot of people who are misinformed about this and I assume they were purposefully misled.


Once upon a time Uber charged tje rider...

[ (mileage×$X.XX + Time×$0.YY + Base fare)× surge% ] + Safe Rider fee (later changed to booking fee) = Fare.

Drivers were paid Fare-20%, 25%, or 28% depending upon when you signed up and where you were driving. I got charged all 3 commission rates. 20% in my home market, if i crossed into the market just south of me I got charged 25% for X rides and 28% on XL rides.

A cancel fee is $5.00. In one market I get $4.00 or 80% of $5.00. In the market to the south I get $3.75 and $3.60 for X/XL. This happens to be 75% and 72% of $5.00.

So while we now do not pay a percent based commission, my/our pay is still based on the %.

If you look up the rider rates for your market, the per mile rate. You will find your per mile pay to be 75% of the rate Uber is claiming to charge riders.



Drizzle said:


> Where are you located and can you post a picture of one of your rides.


I'm in FL. Two mile south of me starts the Miami market. Different rates .


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Drizzle said:


> Where are you located and can you post a picture of one of your rides.


Portland Oregon


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Also I've noticed people from out of town get charged more. Uber is not only screwing us, they are screwing the riders. On the trip below, I am Being quoted $49.59.

My riders earlier today paid $78.XX.
That is 1.43 per mile, 52 cents more than the advertised 91/mile. 57% or almost a 1.6 surge.

Yeah the riders agree to the price but they are being misled at best and it's probably more like outright fraud. In a grocery store if grapes are $2.99/pound and I grab a pack that's is priced $5.98 I'll have 2 lbs of grapes. Riders need to complain, the fares are advertised. The riders are assuming uber is acting in good faith and they aren't.

Upfront pricing screws us and the riders.

No wonder riders aren't tipping.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

I see a lot of 10 cents a minute and 50-75 cents per mile. Which is probabally based on gas prices in your area. It is not a percentage. Again it's not a percentage. One more time not a percentage. For the slow people not a percentage. Jesus Christ. They charge the customer whatever they want and pay the driver 10 cents a minute and 50 cents a mile. Everybody understand?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Drizzle said:


> I see a lot of 10 cents a minute and 50-75 cents per mile. Which is probabally based on gas prices in your area. It is not a percentage. Again it's not a percentage. One more time not a percentage. For the slow people not a percentage. Jesus Christ. They charge the customer whatever they want and pay the driver 10 cents a minute and 50 cents a mile. Everybody understand?


Rates in Miami ate 91 cents per mile for the rider.

75% of 91 cents is?









Now ask how much I get per mile in Miami. Ah, I'll just tell you. 86.25 cents.

You see, the percent still does apply just not the same as it did before.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Drizzle said:


> I see a lot of 10 cents a minute and 50-75 cents per mile. Which is probabally based on gas prices in your area. It is not a percentage. Again it's not a percentage. One more time not a percentage. For the slow people not a percentage. Jesus Christ. They charge the customer whatever they want and pay the driver 10 cents a minute and 50 cents a mile. Everybody understand?


Every 8.7 days there is someone who just figure it out, signs up here as a new member, and posts their "revelation" for the world to see.

For the next 2 months, I hereby nominate Drizzle to be the first to respond to those new complaints.

Make sure they get straightened out!


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

semi-retired said:


> When you claim that Uber is taking more than 50% of the fare, where are they taking it from? What the Rider Pays? From what you Receive? I am curious... are they short trips they are taking that 50% from or long trips?
> 
> I have looked at several weeks worth of rides and I notice that if you are thinking they are taking 50% of what the *rider pays* from the fare then the answer is, yes they are, and this happens on a good portion of short trips. This 50% of the fare is because the Service Fee and Booking Fee goes to Uber. I have rides where Uber actually loses out of the Service Fee because of Long Distance Pickup fees or even subsidized fares, yet I receive what is due to me as the driver.
> 
> ...


for sure in the beginning uber did pay us 75% of the fair... but they cloak and daggered conv ience fees and resort fees and its now around less then 50%... uber is a scam... you really donot make any money ...you destroy your own car


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> Rates in Miami ate 91 cents per mile for the rider.
> 
> 75% of 91 cents is?
> 
> ...


Uber charges like 1.55 per mile, then you get 85 cents per mile so it still doesnt math.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Drizzle said:


> Uber charges like 1.55 per mile, then you get 85 cents per mile so it still doesnt math.


Wtf?.. that's Los Angeles and XL.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Uber pays drivers per mile and per minute with a base fare starting point.

They may also pay Surge premiums, any bonus or incentive earned.

They may reimburse for tolls or other sundries.

It’s all in the TOS that you agreed to when you, as a driver, signed up to use the app.

Yes, you AGREED to base fare, mileage, and time plus other sundries WHEN YOU SIGNED UP. Period. End of f’n story.

I’ve looked at literally hundreds of my fare payouts and every single one of them has borne this out. NO BAIT AND SWITCH or other funny business going on as far as driver pay goes.

Quityerb!tchin’


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> Wtf?.. that's Los Angeles and XL.
> 
> View attachment 200179
> View attachment 200180


Just open the app and do the math, they tried to charge me $16 for a 10 mile ride, regular uber thats more 90 cents a mile they have booking fees and whatnot but it's literally 1.68 per mile. In Denver where we get paid 50 cents a mile.

Yeah and just bc it's in the terms of service doesn't mean it's not misleading, fraudulent or an outright scam. I believe it's purposefully misleading. They don't want you to know how payments work so they published articles saying it's 25% when it's more like 55%. Oh maybe it was 25% in the past and they failed to notify forbes bc they publish some crazy inaccurate info. O)r maybe forbes will publish anything to the highest bidder. I guess its not technically fraud bc they paid a writer at forbes to spread false information but it is also technically fraud. Its a bait and switch they tell new drivers its 25% but its not even close.


----------



## DJ H (Jan 30, 2018)

I have driven on and off since Uber arrived in Miami in 2014. Since then earnings have only gone down.
However Uber has increased its fees. If you get pool customers which is the majority now, Uber increases its earnings.
They like the pool idea! They control the whole transaction. Show the rider two prices and charge for Uber x a lot more. 
It boils down to greed! 
I have read many comments on here and I know now I m not alone and can say this!
Uber is nothing without you! Uber should step up and pay what you are worth! 
Your investment on time and expenses isn’t rewarded at all! You are explosed 100% while Uber is laughing it to the bank! Lyft isn’t any better!
So let’s united and build a force Uber doesn’t want!
We should demand a reasonable income considering the investment and risk.
Let’s join the Uber Union but without a union fee!


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Orlando is 53c a mile 8 c a minute.. pretty much those rates.


Yes but it surges more often . Same crap at the end of the day.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

DJ H said:


> I have driven on and off since Uber arrived in Miami in 2014. Since then earnings have only gone down.
> However Uber has increased its fees. If you get pool customers which is the majority now, Uber increases its earnings.
> They like the pool idea! They control the whole transaction. Show the rider two prices and charge for Uber x a lot more.
> It boils down to greed!
> ...


I mostly agree. The financial and physical risks drivers take is not worth the rewards drivers are given.

The UP forum could be looked at as an association of drivers with no fees. I'm fairly sure less than 1% of drivers are here, tho. I think the drivers that make it here are the best drivers, those looking to improve their business. But we can't agree on what to do about the pay situation. Demanding anything won't work without leverage. If we could do something as simple as not accepting rides for 5 minutes, Uber might see a force worth negotiating with. Unfortunately, 99% of drivers won't know about or care about a work stoppage. The 1% won't be missed.

My solution was to stop driving for TNC's. They don't miss me.

The IRS established that its roughly $0.55 per mile to drive a decent car for business. The federal minimum wage is over $0.12 a minute. If drivers get $0.55 per mile (including dead miles) and $0.12 a minute, they will break even on the mileage and get $7.25 per hour. Then consider the risk of an accident and the deductible and time lost for repairs. Then consider that driving without passengers is the most dangerous thing most people do in their lives. Then throw in scumbag riders. One report I saw said cabbies are 20 times more likely to be murdered than other workers.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

If you take the amount uber has on the 1099 and subtract what you deposit in the bank and then subtract in app tips and tolls and then divide by the 1099 amount you'll know exactly what percentage uber is taking.

In my case they took 28% of the fares they charged in 2017. That actually surprised me because many times they took 60%. Guess it's a combination of the promos they give pax (reducing ubers %) and the small boosts and quests they pay us (increasing our %).

It just goes to show you how stupid uber is. If they just paid us the 75% they promised on every ride, they'd have a lot less drivers *****ing and more drivers driving.


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

As for TOS drivers were blackmailed into accepting. Turn on your app one day and you have to agree or you can't make money thst say. That's extortion.

Resist. Fight back.

No pools. Stop new requests when you must take one. Leave Lyft app on until you pick up Uber pax. Tell riders how Uber is ripping them off. Wait at the pick-up spot for allowable time, then cancel.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The best thing we can do?

Tell everyone how horrible of a gig it is.

Let the word spread..

no suckers= end of the line for uber.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

semi-retired said:


> When you claim that Uber is taking more than 50% of the fare, where are they taking it from? What the Rider Pays? From what you Receive? I am curious... are they short trips they are taking that 50% from or long trips?
> 
> I have looked at several weeks worth of rides and I notice that if you are thinking they are taking 50% of what the *rider pays* from the fare then the answer is, yes they are, and this happens on a good portion of short trips. This 50% of the fare is because the Service Fee and Booking Fee goes to Uber. I have rides where Uber actually loses out of the Service Fee because of Long Distance Pickup fees or even subsidized fares, yet I receive what is due to me as the driver.
> 
> ...





semi-retired said:


> You're cheap. This should not be about minimum wage, this should be $15 an hour. Com'n Man get with the times! If peeps can demand $15 an hour to flip a frozen meat patty and squirt ketchup on it then an Uber Driver who literally takes the life of their passenger in their hands should be worth at least $15.
> 
> Seriously think about this. It should not take long.
> 
> ...


there is no doubt that uber takes more then 50% of what the rider pays... it was not always that way but they cloak and daggered all kinds of bullshit that you had to agree to .. to drive and now this is where we are .. and it will only get worse.. give a inch and they will take a mile


----------



## Glp (12 mo ago)

semi-retired said:


> When you claim that Uber is taking more than 50% of the fare, where are they taking it from? What the Rider Pays? From what you Receive? I am curious... are they short trips they are taking that 50% from or long trips?
> 
> I have looked at several weeks worth of rides and I notice that if you are thinking they are taking 50% of what the *rider pays* from the fare then the answer is, yes they are, and this happens on a good portion of short trips. This 50% of the fare is because the Service Fee and Booking Fee goes to Uber. I have rides where Uber actually loses out of the Service Fee because of Long Distance Pickup fees or even subsidized fares, yet I receive what is due to me as the driver.
> 
> ...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Since this was dredged up
The 1099s will be out soon
Take a look at that and 
you'll know how much they kept...


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Since this was dredged up
> The 1099s will be out soon
> Take a look at that and
> you'll know how much they kept...












2021 I kept 68% of the gross, but 80% of what the riders paid. The difference is the quests. I try to hit ALL the quests. $9,967 worth of them! So basically they gave me back half of my fees.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> View attachment 639148
> 
> 
> 2021 I kept 68% of the gross, but 80% of what the riders paid. The difference is the quests. I try to hit ALL the quests. $9,967 worth of them! So basically they gave me back half of my fees.


Exactly theres other #s involved
Most of these people that are whining 
dont seem to want to hear that though
They would be whining no matter where
they were working or how much they got paid
Do you happen to remember when that came?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Exactly theres other #s involved
> Most of these people that are whining
> dont seem to want to hear that though
> They would be whining no matter where
> ...


I got it off partners.uber.com maybe 2 days ago. 1099's not there yet, that was just the annual summary.

For those who aren't making "enough"... this is after 4 years of experience. It takes time to develop the skill of maximizing your income. Helps if you really know your market well. So the answer to "I'm not making enough" is become better, or do something else.

Before the shitstorm of replies starts... I DO agree that Uber and Lyft suck, and take all they can, it's capitalism. Not condoning anything they do whatsoever. But I have chosen to adapt and overcome. And you can too!


----------



## ismaelriverajr6 (1 mo ago)

SickOfThisSh said:


> Here ya go. Uber is taking up to 100% of the surge and not giving it do drivers anymore. Here they are taking 80%.


 Dam


----------

